# Cork Bark Mold



## jakerinsilla (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a pair of Dendrobates Auratus, green and black darts. one is 5 one is 3, last week I decided to give them a home makeover because the terrerium I bought 5 years ago was just not doing it. (didn't have good drainage and was a pain to siphon out water) So i went out and got cork bark panel (for the background) a small water pump for a small waterfall, new jungle mix, plants, and set up a viv with a better drainage then the old one. A few days in I saw that white mold was growing on the back panel of the cork bark, long and fuzzy, then it turned into the typical green mold. I looked it up and most people said it was harmless and to let it run it's course. Its not a thick solid layer but it does cover the whole background I'm afraid it will take over... Is it bad now? what should I do? Or am I just being paranoid? thanks


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

jakerinsilla said:


> I have a pair of Dendrobates Auratus, green and black darts. one is 5 one is 3, last week I decided to give them a home makeover because the terrerium I bought 5 years ago was just not doing it. (didn't have good drainage and was a pain to siphon out water) So i went out and got cork bark panel (for the background) a small water pump for a small waterfall, new jungle mix, plants, and set up a viv with a better drainage then the old one. A few days in I saw that white mold was growing on the back panel of the cork bark, long and fuzzy, then it turned into the typical green mold. I looked it up and most people said it was harmless and to let it run it's course. Its not a thick solid layer but it does cover the whole background I'm afraid it will take over... Is it bad now? what should I do? Or am I just being paranoid? thanks


Pictures ?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Throw some springtails in.


----------



## jakerinsilla (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks, I thought about springtails, don't know much about them & not sure if they would scale the whole back wall....? I attached a photo of a closeup on the mold, its about like that over the whole back wall piece, not on my other cork pieces...yet.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

They will find their way all over the viv in short order.


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

I used crickets once to get rid of mold, I would agree though that springtails are the way to go.


----------



## jakerinsilla (Jul 8, 2011)

Cool thanks everyone that's what i'll do


----------

